# one we need to fight



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay, knowing the usual membership of this forum, here is one we need to stop at its earliest and I assume almost 100% of us are opposed and we can agree. http://www.lautenberg.senate.gov/newsro ... ?id=341435

Get out the pens and keyboards and contact our esteemed representation to oppose any such bill. I know I have already.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No kidding. Anyone who shoots a flintlock better get on this one. I also noticed that the gun control people say that because the two bombers had handguns without license we need tougher gun control. What is it about some people their brain doesn't work? If the handguns were already illegal how is another law going to stop them? Idiots!!!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

why doesn't that cowardly senator have the guts to outlaw the device most often used to trigger (send the signal) the detonation. none of them would ever think of getting rid of cell phones to much money involved. there are more explosions detonated this way than ever. the maiming and killing of people because of these devices is almost uncountable. not a word spoken about it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know where I was reading it, but a fellow talked about a cell phones. He run a store that sold them, and every month two women in burkas came in and bought all the track phones he had. So where are they sending them to the terrorists that kill our men and women in the war on terror?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Might as well ad diesel fuel (truck drivers) and dry fertilizer (farmers) to the list also...............


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

:lol:


----------

